# loss of several hd channels 4 days ago



## jbanks15 (Jan 20, 2006)

hi all, anyone else lose discovery, science or other hd channels 9468,69,70,71 i believe or hd discovery 182? called dish and they scheduled an lnb replacement for today. last night the channels came back. dish tech called to schedule today and he said you did not lose discovery did you? i said yes. he said that dish was working on those channels and the rep should have told me. he said he will call dish and get back to me. anyone? anyone? thanks!


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

yes all of us did here in florida over the weekend. it's all fixed now


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

rey_1178 said:


> yes all of us did here in florida over the weekend. it's all fixed now


Those idiot CSRs had me schedule an appointment too. they all came back Sunday late afternoon.

Should this thread not be moved to the HD Discussion forum?


----------

